# Limo Tint



## Colby Broyles (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm talking about the film you get from Wal-Mart that peels on and off. Does it work the same when you use it on household windows?
Would you guys recommend using them in the garage?


----------



## divine190 (Jan 9, 2009)

The same tint does not work with household windows. You would face issues with dimensions as well.Not recommended.


----------



## T2Vette (Feb 3, 2012)

I used the type sold at Lowes that you use a soapy water solution to put on.  This type has worked well on my garage windows and sure did cut down on summer heat build up from those east facing windows.  It also made it almost impossible to see into the garage from the outside too!  I put it on three years ago and it is holding up as good as when I put it up, even with the heat and cold swings we have hear in the midwest.

Highly recommend doing this...I have helped three of my neighbors do it and they are very happy.

T2


----------



## thomask (Apr 12, 2012)

T2Vette said:


> I used the type sold at Lowes that you use a soapy water solution to put on.  This type has worked well on my garage windows and sure did cut down on summer heat build up from those east facing windows.  It also made it almost impossible to see into the garage from the outside too!  I put it on three years ago and it is holding up as good as when I put it up, even with the heat and cold swings we have hear in the midwest.
> 
> Highly recommend doing this...I have helped three of my neighbors do it and they are very happy.
> 
> T2



Do you have the tint on double pane windows?


----------



## T2Vette (Apr 13, 2012)

thomask said:


> Do you have the tint on double pane windows?



Yep sure do.  Works great, again, Highly recommended.

T2


----------

